
Google, Amazon, and Facebook's secrets to hiring the best people (satire) - HaseebQ
http://qz.com/675152/here-are-google-amazon-and-facebooks-secrets-to-hiring-the-best-people/
======
tracker1
Honestly, most of this just feels like asshole behavior... Most of this would
be easy for someone not already in a job, but the last one is expressly
negative given that if someone isn't working, most people can't wait 3 months
to start working again.

~~~
geoelectric
The title says "satire" now.

